# Betta Behavior Normal??



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

So I recently got a new male betta and I had a few questions. It's been pretty lethargic since I got him and I was wondering if this was normal? I know that they like to rest, but I didn't know to what extent. 

Also, I had a filter turned on and I saw that he was suctioned up against it. I immediately turned it off and he swam away fine. Should I and is it okay to leave the filter off? 

I attached some pics, so feel free to leave name ideas!!


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't get the pictures to upload, so I'll just say he is a blue, half moon, male betta.


----------



## Unknown10101 (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool I recently got a betta, too! And mine's been acting pretty lethargic too... hmm..


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

That's funny! I wonder why. Maybe this is normal behavior for bettas when they are first gotten.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

He might be a bit stressed from the new water. Was the water in his container much different from your tank water? Sometimes the waste builds up in those little containers so much that the pH could fall, so popping them back into higher pH could surprise them. 

When I buy male bettas, usually for the first half-hour they are timid. The warmer and better quality water usually cheers them right up, though. That's actually one of my favorite parts of buying bettas...getting to see them perk right up from that cold and filthy bowl water.

My betta used to get sucked in by my power filter. I just partitioned off a little part of the tank for him with plastic and he could enjoy tank life without the filter intake. How big is your tank, and is it the only filter? Are there other fish?

Also, are the lights on or off? Hope he cheers up!


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

That's a good idea to divide the tank!!

My tank is a 1 gallon and there are no other fish. There's only 1 filter. Currently I turned it off. I don't think the tank is big enough for a divider though.
The lights have been on throughout most of the day. I try to get about 8 hours a day.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Just cut some fine nylon netting and wrap it around the intake tube and hold it on with rubber bands.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

Bettawhisperer said:


> Just cut some fine nylon netting and wrap it around the intake tube and hold it on with rubber bands.


Won't it still suction though?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Not as strong.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If your betta gets stuck to the filter than you should put him in a tank with clean water and feed him well. He's definatly stressed. That same thing happened to my betta and now he's dead.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 4, 2011)

I was told that bettas don't need filters and can live in dirty water. As of now the filter is turned off. Should I clean the tank more often with the filter off? Isn't the only benefit to a fish that doesn't need clean water is that it looks clearer?


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

They can live in dirty water. But not happily, and not for long without getting finrot. You will indeed have to do very frequent water changes if you don't have a filter.
I like Bettawhisperer's idea. You can also try a pre-filter sponge.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Also, thriving is much different than just surviving. Bettas can indeed survive in dirty water, but doesn't a domesticated fish deserve the best possible care?  

Some peoples do this with heaters, so it'll probably be okay with filters. Take a piece of plastic and cut many many small holes in it (or find one already hole-y). Wedge it in so the filter intake cannot be pulling in the fish, but can still take in water.


----------

